# Baltimore's The Buddy Deane Show - Rock and Roll of the 60s



## Juliana Kadiman (Apr 5, 2019)

[h=2]*Did anyone from Baltimore remember the Buddy Deane Show, which aired on WJZ-TV from 1957-1964? It was a popular teen dance show back in the day, which inspired the movie Hairspray by John Waters and featured many popular rock and roll artists like Buddy Holly. My granddaughter is doing a project about media during the Civil Rights Movement, specifically the Buddy Deane Show, and would like to know a little more about it from the actual people who were involved in it or watched it as a teen.

If anyone is willing to help with anything at all, whether about their personal experiences with the civil rights movement, media, and music in the 60s, or the Buddy Deane Show, feel free to comment! 

Cheers x*[/h]I already posted this in "Entertainment", but thought "Days Gone By" would be a good option too since the Buddy Deane Show was something we'd have watched and treasured as teenagers or kids.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2019)

Juliana Kadiman said:


> *Did anyone from Baltimore remember the Buddy Deane Show, which aired on WJZ-TV from 1957-1964? It was a popular teen dance show back in the day, which inspired the movie Hairspray by John Waters and featured many popular rock and roll artists like Buddy Holly. My granddaughter is doing a project about media during the Civil Rights Movement, specifically the Buddy Deane Show, and would like to know a little more about it from the actual people who were involved in it or watched it as a teen.
> 
> If anyone is willing to help with anything at all, whether about their personal experiences with the civil rights movement, media, and music in the 60s, or the Buddy Deane Show, feel free to comment!
> 
> ...



No, I don't, but welcome to the forum Juliana!


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 5, 2019)

I remember it a little although I was young when during its run. It ended when I was only 10.  I remember the teen girls in my neighborhood loved the show and just like the movie and then the eventual Broadway Musical it had regular dancers from the area that became the personalities of the show.


----------



## oldman (Apr 5, 2019)

I watched it along with my older sisters. It was on Channel 13, WJZ-TV out of Baltimore. We lived in York, PA, just 50 miles north of Baltimore.

It was kind of like American Bandstand, only not as popular because the show never went national to the best of my knowledge. And, unlike AB, they did not have a guest singer on everyday. 

The show was featured in the movie, “Hairspray”, only not called The Buddy Dean Show. It starred Sonny Bono and Debbie Harry of “Blondie” fame, along with Jerry Stiller, Divine and Ricki Lake. Quite a movie and a little controversial for that time with its racial overtones. 

Good dance show show for teenagers at the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2019)

We had Connecticut Bandstand (local channel) and American Bandstand (major network)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2019)

We had American Bandstand as well.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2019)

ditto with American Bandstand


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 6, 2019)

oldman said:


> I watched it along with my older sisters. It was on Channel 13, WJZ-TV out of Baltimore. We lived in York, PA, just 50 miles north of Baltimore.
> 
> It was kind of like American Bandstand, only not as popular because the show never went national to the best of my knowledge. And, unlike AB, they did not have a guest singer on everyday.
> 
> ...



Yeah, in the movie Hairspray it was the Corny Collins Show.


----------



## Juliana Kadiman (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Juliana Kadiman (Apr 8, 2019)

oldman said:


> I watched it along with my older sisters. It was on Channel 13, WJZ-TV out of Baltimore. We lived in York, PA, just 50 miles north of Baltimore.
> 
> It was kind of like American Bandstand, only not as popular because the show never went national to the best of my knowledge. And, unlike AB, they did not have a guest singer on everyday.
> 
> ...



That is very interesting. I did not know that it aired outside of Baltimore. Do you remember anything else about the show, such as people's reactions when it was canceled or perhaps some fond memories? Was it as popular in York as it was Baltimore? 

Even though I'm doing this on behalf of my granddaughter and her group, I'm still very interested in it myself and the personal experiences and perspectives everyone had with it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 8, 2019)

When is the last time a dance was given a name like The Twist?


----------



## oldman (Apr 9, 2019)

Juliana Kadiman said:


> That is very interesting. I did not know that it aired outside of Baltimore. Do you remember anything else about the show, such as people's reactions when it was canceled or perhaps some fond memories? Was it as popular in York as it was Baltimore?
> 
> Even though I'm doing this on behalf of my granddaughter and her group, I'm still very interested in it myself and the personal experiences and perspectives everyone had with it.



The show aired on WJZ-TV, Channel 13, which was a Baltimore TV station. York is only 50 miles from Baltimore, so all we had to do was to rotate the antenna on the roof to south and the picture was fairly clear. It was very popular in York because of its closeness and the fact that the show would have a few kids from York County on from time to time. The show was broadcast in black/white. 

I never heard my sisters talk about dance partners partners like they did on American Bandstand. When the show was cancelled, a lot of us were disappointed. Due to the pressure of integrating the show and the station’s refusal to do so, they decided to cancel the show, which saddened a lot of kids. 

I just want to add that just like Corny Collins in the movie “Hairspray,” Buddy was in favor of integrating the show, not because he would have kept his job, but because he wanted to do it for the kids. The problem was that Maryland, at that time, was known to have several white supremacists living in that area and were afraid that riots would cause more damage than good, if the station were to allow integration.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

Break dancing? Hip hop?


----------



## Juliana Kadiman (Apr 19, 2019)

oldman said:


> The show aired on WJZ-TV, Channel 13, which was a Baltimore TV station. York is only 50 miles from Baltimore, so all we had to do was to rotate the antenna on the roof to south and the picture was fairly clear. It was very popular in York because of its closeness and the fact that the show would have a few kids from York County on from time to time. The show was broadcast in black/white.
> 
> I never heard my sisters talk about dance partners partners like they did on American Bandstand. When the show was cancelled, a lot of us were disappointed. Due to the pressure of integrating the show and the station’s refusal to do so, they decided to cancel the show, which saddened a lot of kids.
> 
> I just want to add that just like Corny Collins in the movie “Hairspray,” Buddy was in favor of integrating the show, not because he would have kept his job, but because he wanted to do it for the kids. The problem was that Maryland, at that time, was known to have several white supremacists living in that area and were afraid that riots would cause more damage than good, if the station were to allow integration.



Thank you very much for your information! I got back with my granddaughter with this and she's wondering if you're willing to assist her and her friends with this topic. She's 15 years old in 9th grade, and would love to video call someone with any knowledge of the show to interview them. I can connect you to her with Facebook, email, Skype, or whatever you prefer. It will only take 10-15 minutes and if you have the time, it would make her day!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2019)

Recall on American Bandstand they played parts of new songs then asked some of the kids what they thought. Often the response was, "it had a nice beat and I think I could dance to it."


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2019)

Juliana: I apologize for my lateness in answering your questions. I have pretty much told you everything that I can remember about the show. It wasn’t as popular as American Bandstand, but we liked it because the show was close enough to our city and some of our local kids would get a pass to be on the show.

Like I wrote earlier, it aired on WJZ, which was Channel 13 out of Baltimore. We were able to get a clear picture, even with Baltimore being 50 miles to the south. We had one of those rooftop antennas with a motor on it that we could rotate the antenna from inside our home. 

Buddy came across as a real nice man that smiled a lot. He also worked local record hops on weekends and did some personal appearances. No hip-hop or rap, just good old rock ‘n roll. Every now and then, they would have a guest singer on, but that was more seldom, than often. 

Remember the dance, “The Madison?” It originated in Baltimore, just like the movie, Hairspray” shows it did. On YouTube, the Buddy Deane dancers do the dance. Check it out. Just type in, “Dancin the Madison on the Buddy Deane Show.”


----------

